# Livestock Guardians



## abdulhamid (Mar 10, 2013)

Livestock is very important for us.  How would be the livestock guardians?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 10, 2013)

I have no idea what your asking or saying. Mind clarifying?


----------

